# Have I misunderstood something



## hip999 (Jul 24, 2011)

I want to move to Cyprus from the UK. I am a UK citizen by birth. I am also, it seems, a European Citizen .... BUT, whilst the UK is full of people from other EU States who seem to come here freely and stay for as long as they wish, I am finding that other EU countries, including Cyprus, are imposing all types of residency requirements upon me.

Am I correct or have I missed something?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

hip999 said:


> I want to move to Cyprus from the UK. I am a UK citizen by birth. I am also, it seems, a European Citizen .... BUT, whilst the UK is full of people from other EU States who seem to come here freely and stay for as long as they wish, I am finding that other EU countries, including Cyprus, are imposing all types of residency requirements upon me.
> 
> Am I correct or have I missed something?


As an EU citizen you are entitled to live in Cyprus but you must prove that you can support yourself as there is very little help (if any) for people who are broke.
Unless you have worked here and paid into the social fund you are not entitled to any financial aid unlike the UK where people from all over Eurpoe and other parts of the world seem to be able to get all sorts of benefits without ever paying anything into the country. No wonder its in such a flippin mess


----------



## hip999 (Jul 24, 2011)

Veronica said:


> As an EU citizen you are entitled to live in Cyprus but you must prove that you can support yourself as there is very little help (if any) for people who are broke.
> Unless you have worked here and paid into the social fund you are not entitled to any financial aid unlike the UK where people from all over Eurpoe and other parts of the world seem to be able to get all sorts of benefits without ever paying anything into the country. No wonder its in such a flippin mess


Thank you for your quick reply. I agree .... the UK is in a mess (and we have not been told half the truth about how bad it is), that is why i want to get out (plus the very DULL weather, of course). I also note that the UK is setting high English language standards for non-EU immigrants but many Eastern Europeans I encounter working here can barely speak one word of English! 

If the EU is supposed to be free for all members to live where they wish then the rights should be the same in every country. As you say, other EU members can come to the UK and claim benefits at will but UK residents going elsewhere in Europe cannot. I have also learned that if I invited a woman to the UK and then decided to marry her, she has to return to her own country to apply for a marriage Visa .... but if a non-UK citizen is living in the UK then he can invite the same girl and marry her at once (and so apparently could I if I first went to another EU country to live for a while!). It is all madness. 

I am financially ok (at the moment, as the potential threats to wealth are now enormous) but I object to all the registrations, etc (and fees) I would have to sort out in Cyprus to live permanently, whereas I think a Cypriot coming to the UK would have to do none of it.


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

The fees etc to be a resident of Cyprus are a vary small price to pay to live here, less than 50e!

Steve


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Plus just because your country works one way doesn't mean the rest of Europe does or should.


----------



## hip999 (Jul 24, 2011)

steveg63 said:


> The fees etc to be a resident of Cyprus are a vary small price to pay to live here, less than 50e!
> 
> Steve


Thanks for that perspective .... I have to agree with you!


----------



## hip999 (Jul 24, 2011)

zin said:


> Plus just because your country works one way doesn't mean the rest of Europe does or should.


I agree .... so I think the UK should not be the one who gives everything away.


----------

